# Looking for straw



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Straw is getting short supply up here in the Mid Atlantic and we are a few weeks away from cutting and Rye or Barley. Any of you guys a little further south baling any yet, and willing to sell some. Thanks Bob Miller


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Check the market place section Bob. We need to get together!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Got some rye straw round bales in Lancaster county I would sell. Not sure how many left. I bet only 8-10...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

not much rain for 2 months barley and wheat going to head just a little bit shorter than normal could affect the straw market in months to come


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

Grade A straw. Going to roll some out to put into small squares. Trying to stay ahead of the bean planter now.


----------

